# 8 bubble 7up with ribbed neck



## Wilbanksmw

I found this bottle yesterday for $5. Is it one of the more rare 7 up bottles? I knew to look for one with 8 bubbles. The paint is pretty nice all way around.


----------



## ACLbottles

As far as I know, all of those ring neck 7ups come from Bryan-Nims in Alabama and Georgia. The example I have actually has four cities listed on the back: Fitzgerald, GA, Macon, GA, Montgomery, AL, and Albany, GA.

It's definitely not an easy bottle to find, although I do see a few come up for sale every year on eBay. You did really well for $5 though! I'd say it's worth somewhere in the $75 range, give or take a little bit. Really nice bottle!


----------



## Wilbanksmw

It does say Alabama Georgia on the bottom front and Bryan Nims on the back. No cities are listed. I found it at an antique store in Knoxville along with a couple other bottles.


----------



## Wilbanksmw

Here is the girl


----------



## ACLbottles

I think only the later bottles had cities listed so yours must be an earlier one. Mine is from 1941, yours looks to be late '30s. The paint looks good on that one! Great find!


----------



## CanadianBottles

Nice find!  I've definitely never found an 8-bubble for anywhere near that cheap.  It's in great condition too!


----------



## acls

Is your 7up for sale?


----------



## Wilbanksmw

I think I will hold on to it for now. It has a 37 on the bottom. I don't have a big collection but I enjoy looking for them. I am trying to learn what the good ones are.


----------



## ACLbottles

acls said:


> Is your 7up for sale?


My ring neck 7up bottle is for sale if you're interested. Feel free to send me a PM and I can provide some pictures!


----------



## acls

can you send them to my email? aclmatt@gmail.com


----------



## cheromike

For the record, the purpose of the "beehive rings" is to hold firm the glass bottle in a child's hand.  Children dropping glass soda bottles was a constant hazard, and injuries were endless.  I survived many cuts from shards and embedded broken bottles in the muds of old cow ponds growing up.
Still, there was always an appeal for carbonated beverages in well designed glass bottles!


----------



## Eric

Great bottle.. great find. Congrats... paint is really nice on that one.


----------



## Rltide55

C


Wilbanksmw said:


> I found this bottle yesterday for $5. Is it one of the more rare 7 up bottles? I knew to look for one with 8 bubbles. The paint is pretty nice all way around.


check this out on all things 7 Up :



			http://www.angelfire.com/zine2/thesodafizz/SevenUp_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## Burkenhill

Great bottle!  Which back label does it have?  What does it say?  Does the swim lady on your bottle have 1 foot or 2? Can you provide a picture of the back label?


----------



## relic rescuer

Can anyone tell me anything on this one? The only thing I'v ever seen online is a cap. And they had one plant in Tacoma. I dug this out of a farm dump in Fife, Wa. two years ago. What is it worth? I think it is from 1944. Mostly what was in the dump is whiskey bottles with a few cork tops. I gave away over three dozen clear pint whiskey screw tops, and kept the unique ones. I found a couple 8 bubble 7 Ups too, one had an embossed 7 at the top. They both lost the red tho since they were buried for over 70 years. Also, if anyone who is local wants a mostly WW@ era collection, I need to get rid of mine. I have a 6 shelf 12X26 inch bookshelf that is full. I'm ion Graham, Wa.


----------



## relic rescuer

relic rescuer said:


> Can anyone tell me anything on this one? The only thing I'v ever seen online is a cap. And they had one plant in Tacoma. I dug this out of a farm dump in Fife, Wa. two years ago. What is it worth? I think it is from 1944. Mostly what was in the dump is whiskey bottles with a few cork tops. I gave away over three dozen clear pint whiskey screw tops, and kept the unique ones. I found a couple 8 bubble 7 Ups too, one had an embossed 7 at the top. They both lost the red tho since they were buried for over 70 years. Also, if anyone who is local wants a mostly WW@ era collection, I need to get rid of mine. I have a 6 shelf 12X26 inch bookshelf that is full. I'm ion Graham, Wa.


----------



## relic rescuer

This is the back side


----------



## Rltide55

The 7 up bottle is a swim 8 bottle from 1936-1938.


----------



## Wilbanksmw

Here are some more pictures. Thanks for the responses


----------



## iggyworf

Love that bottle. It is in good shape also.


----------



## Lee Brown

I am looking for a ringed 7up bottle! Anyone?


----------



## RoyalRuby

Lee Brown said:


> I am looking for a ringed 7up bottle! Anyone?


Did you read post #9 in this thread?


----------



## stc1993

I live in Albany GA


----------



## Lee Brown

Does anyone have any info on another ribbed 7up bottle out there anywhere?


----------

